# Squeaks!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Born sometime this evening.  I have not counted - only took a peek.



















Is it normal for there to be that much blood? I probably don't catch the mom so soon after birth, so maybe that is the difference I am noticing. Without reaching in to move anything around, everything appeared to be in order. The babies all look healthy, mom and nanny look fine. I'm guessing it is just the remains of birth?

So excited to see what colors these guys come out with.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see what the babies look like as they get older! I don't think it looks like too much blood seeing as they were born fairly recent, congrats on the new litter


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've noticed a lot of folks' litters seem to be nested on a lot of bloody bedding, but I've never seen more than a speck or two myself. Maybe it's one of those really variable things, or maybe my does are eating all the bloody bedding.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

if you catch my does RIGHT after, there's blood. Otherwise I don't see a trace! They probably eat it up.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
Congrats


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool. Do you know how many there are?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Managed go catch the girls off the nest this morning and count - looks to be 11 of them!


----------

